# Plötzlich Fadenalgen



## Augustus van Dusen (6. Aug. 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

ich war am Wochenende auf Kontrollpirsch um meinen Teich und hab an den Wasserwurzeln meines Froschbisses ein grünes Algennetz bemerkt. Ebenso an einigen anderen Stellen im Teich. Ich weiss jetzt, dass es Fadenalgen sind.
Vor einen Monat hatte ich den Fischbestand im Teich erhöht auf 6 Goldfische und 5 Bitterlinge.- Gefüttert wird nur eine kleine Menge 1-2x am Wochenende im Futterring.
Ich hab durch das Zuführen von Unterwasserpflanzen versucht, den Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser klein zu halten und trotzdem...
Also - glaubt ihr es liegt am Fischbesatz? Bei sicher mehr als 15.ooo Litern will ich das kaum glauben.
Wie damit umgehen? Die Hitze begünstigt sicher das Algenwachstum, aber was tun? Verschwinden die von selbst wieder???
Meine Wasserwert:
Messmethode von JBL
KH: 8
PH: 7,5
Nitrit: 0,01
Nitrat: 0,5 und weniger
Eisen 0,02 und weniger


----------



## lotta (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*

Hallo Augustus, 
Fische die Fadenalgen  doch einfach regelmäßig raus, das ist ein entspannendes Hobby, finde ich
Ich habe auch 15000Liter, glasklares Wasser , beste Wasserwerte und die paar Fadenalgen, 
hole ich mehrmals in der Woche raus
 (entweder selber im Wasser planschend, was dieser Tage sehr erholsam ist)
oder eben mit dem Kescher, falls sich UW Pflanzen wie __ Wasserpest __ Hornkraut mit lösen,
entwirre ich das Ganze und schmeiß die sauberen Pflanzen wieder rein.
So hat dieses Phänomen bei mir bisher noch nie Überhand genommen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*

Hallo Augustus,

ja, das ist bei mir wie bei Lotta.  Glasklares Wasser - (dank?) Fadenalgen. 
Man kann beim Algenfischen wunderbar nachdenken und abschalten  
Und besser als Schwebalgen sind sie allemal. 
Arrangiere Dich mit Ihnen und das Leben wird leichter


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*

Also...wenn ich wegen der Fadenalgen auch wie ihr glasklares Wasser krieg , wär ich ja auch noch dankbar (Hab von Christine gelernt, dass klares Wasser nicht unbedingt bedeutet, dass es auch gutes Fischwasser ist - aber seis drum)
Ok, dann nehm ich ma den Vorschlag und geh mit ner Klobürste bewaffnet (soll super sein als Fanghilfe) dieses Wochenende auf Fang.
Ich hab noch ne Frage zu UW Pflanzen an euch. Eine Großportion an UW Pflanzen hab ich von Werner bekommen (__ Wasserpest, __ Quellmoos, __ Hornkraut, glänzendes __ Laichkraut und Krebsscheren) Ich hab die Wurzelbildenenden in Lehm-Sand Substrat in ein Zewa Tuch gewickelt und in ca 1,50-1,80 m versenkt.
Ist das evtl zu tief für die und die dienen jetzt als Nahrung für die Fadenalgen? Mein Wasser ist nicht so klar, daher kann ich auch nicht nachgucken, wies denen geht...


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*

Hallo Augustus, 

das können dann ja nur die __ Wasserpest und das __ Laichkraut gewesen sein. Wenn so gar kein Licht nach unten kommt, ist das natürlich so eine Sache. Ich würde jetzt aber nicht umrühren, um es wieder rauszufischen. Einfach mal abwarten, wer es schafft. Und immer schön Fadenalgen angeln gehen


----------



## muh.gp (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*

Ja ja, mein zweites Hobby heißt gerade auch Fadenalgen fischen. Aber was tut man nichts alles..

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*

Ich kann meine Fadenalgen nicht rausholen, das ist grade die Kinderstube für meinen letzten
Koinachwuchs .


----------



## charly41 (16. Mai 2014)

Augustus van Dusen schrieb:


> *AW: Plötzlich Fadenalgen*
> 
> Also...wenn ich wegen der Fadenalgen auch wie ihr glasklares Wasser krieg , wär ich ja auch noch dankbar (Hab von Christine gelernt, dass klares Wasser nicht unbedingt bedeutet, dass es auch gutes Fischwasser ist - aber seis drum)
> Ok, dann nehm ich ma den Vorschlag und geh mit ner Klobürste bewaffnet (soll super sein als Fanghilfe) dieses Wochenende auf Fang.
> ...


Versuche einmal protekt von Weitz Wassrwelt. Damit wird der Teich klar und die Fadenalgen verschwinden für ein ganzes Jahr


----------



## lotharw (16. Mai 2014)

hallo charly,

was sind die Bestandteile von Projekt ?

Etwa Kupferverbindungen ?


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## willi1954 (17. Mai 2014)

aus der Beschreibung:



> Kennzeichnung gemäß EU-Richtlinie 98/8 EG: Algizide sicher verwenden! Vor Gebrauch stets Kennzeichnung und Produktinformation lesen!
> Enthält: natürliche, lebende, nicht genmanipulierte Mikrooganismen (6x10h9), Silizium, Zeolith, Calcium, Magnesium, Kobalt etc.
> Wirkstoff: 150 g enthalten 0,2g N-(1,1-Dimethylethyl)-N'-ethyl-6-(methylthio)-1,3,5-triazin- 2,4-diamin
> BAuA-Reg.-Nr.: N-27299, N-27300
> ...



ich würds mir nicht in den Teich kippen.


----------



## charly41 (26. Mai 2014)

lotharw schrieb:


> hallo charly,
> 
> was sind die Bestandteile von Projekt ?
> 
> ...


Gehe einmal auf www.weitz-wasserwelt.de
Habe dir einen Auszug kopiert:
*Algenkiller Protect für Garten- und Schwimmteiche*


Schutz vor Bewuchs von Faden- und Schmieralgen
Hochwirksam gegen Faden- und Schmieralgen
Optimaler Oberflächenschutz im Teich
Verbessert die Pumpen- und Filterleistung durch Synergieeffekt
Keine Schaumbildung
Tausendfach bewährt


Enthält natürliche, lebende, nicht genmanipulierte Mikroorganismen. 

*Gebrauchsanweisung zu Algenkiller Protect:*

150g des Granulates sind ausreichend für max. 10.000 ltr. Teichwasser. Entsprechende Dosierung bei anderen Teichvolumen und je nach Stärke des Algenbefalls. Den Algenkiller Protect entsprechend der Dosierungsanleitung im Spezial-Gewebesäckchen einsetzen oder einstreuen.

Algenkiller Protect ist ein neuartiges Kombinationsprodukt zum effektiven und nachhaltigen Oberflächenschutz von z. B. Teichfolien, Pumpen, Schläuchen, etc. vor Faden- und Schmieralgen. Die Algen sterben ab und werden durch beinhaltete, hochwertige, natürliche, nicht genmanipulierte Mikroorganismen abgebaut. Die Algenzersetzung fordert Sauerstoff, deshalb bei Fischbesatz für ausreichend Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgen. UV-Leuchten während der Anwendung ausschalten.

*Inhaltsstoffe:*

Natürliche, lebende, nicht genmanipulierte Mikrooganismen (6x10h9), Silizium, Zeolith, Calcium, Magnesium, Kobalt etc.


*Kennzeichnung gemäß EU-Richtlinie 98/8 EG: Algizide sicher verwenden! Vor Gebrauch stets Kennzeichnung und Produktinformation lesen!*

BAuA-Reg.-Nr.: N-27299, N-27300
Ich habe meinen Teich innerhalb von vier Tagen völlig klar bekommen


----------



## Thoma (26. Mai 2014)

Bzgl. Fadenalgen

Gerstenstroh vom Feld holen, ein Kartoffel,- oder Zwiebelnetz nehmen und dieses mit dem Gerstenstroh füllen,
zubinden und nahe des Filterauslaufs an der Wasseroberfläche fixieren damit es in der Strömung liegt.
1-2 Wochen warten und die Fadenalgen sind weg.
Bei Bedarf wiederholen.
Habe seit Jahren durch diese Prozedur keinerlei Fadenalgen mehr im Teich, und das ganze ist auch noch völlig biologisch 
und, kostet nix.


----------



## willi1954 (26. Mai 2014)

Gerste baut hier kaum noch ein Landwirt an, :-( Raps, Mais, Raps, Mais..usw...

Die Energiewende lässt grüssen


----------



## Thomas#43 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das Zeugs "





> *Algenkiller Protect für Garten- und Schwimmteiche*


"  auch einmal in den Teich gegeben. Die Algen verschwinden wunderbar aber alles andere an Unterwasserpflanzen auch. Selbst eine Teichrose hat's nicht überlebt. Bei mir kommt das nicht mehr rein.
Ich hab ne "Algenhexe" und mit der fisch ich die Fadenalgen ab und gut iss

Gruß Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Ich bin zwar noch neu in dem Hobby, aber ich denke, dass es bei steigenden Temperaturen recht normal ist, wenn sich Algen entwickeln. Die Pflanzen im Teich werden nachziehen und dem Algenwachstum dann Einhalt gebieten. Bis dahin würd ich auch einfach "meditatives Algen angeln" betreiben.


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Bis dahin würd ich auch einfach "meditatives Algen angeln" betreiben.


Ich mache grade meditatives Algen-Schlammsaugen :
Sauger saugt ----- Sauger stellt sich ab ------- Sauger pumpt Wasser raus ----- Pause !!!      Kaffee trinken 
Sauger saugt ----- Sauger stellt sich ab ------- Sauger pumpt Wasser raus -----    "                  rauchen
Sauger saugt ----- Sauger stellt sich ab -------                 "                                       "                 Kaffee Trinken
Sauger saugt                  "                                                "                                        "                 nicht rauchen       usw. 
Im Stehen einschlafen


----------



## misudapi (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo ,
das zarte Problem mit den Algen hatte ich letztes Jahr ein bisschen und diese Jahr zeigen die Algen wie sie das Wachsen gelernt haben.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch so einfache Gerstenpellet in Ausverkauf bekommen. Hatte gut funktioniert. Jetzt versuche ich wieder daran zu kommen oder an einfaches Gerstenstroh.      Nix. Nada. 
Alles nur als Kombi-Präparate. Die will ich aber nicht reinpacken. Die Molch haben mit der __ Wasserpest und den Fadenalgen "nette" Sachen gebildet.
Also keine Chemie. Das "entspannende Rausangel" geht ja dann auch nicht. Da bleit nur noch Stroh übrig. Ein Bauer hat etwas doof geschau (und bei seinen Blick gott-sei-Dank geschwiegen). Auf den Pferdehof konnte man mir nicht weiterhelfen. So, und jetzt?? 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Strohsorten? Warum muss es Gerste sein?


----------



## misudapi (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
 wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist nur in der Gerste ein bestimmter Stoff drin, der beim Zersetzen frei wird und den Fadenalgen zusetzt. Hält ca 5 Wochen.  
Das steht hier auch in einen Betrag genau erklärt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr in welchen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Thoma (27. Mai 2014)

Also, wenn jemand hier Gerstenstroh braucht, kann er sich gerne bei mir abholen, hätte 4 "Portionen" übrig und geb sie gerne kostenlos ab.
Evtl. auch verschicken, gegen Versandkosten.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Ah, Danke Susanne!

Dachte das "fängt" die Algen nur raus. Einige gehen ja mit ner Klobürste auf Jagd, wie ich schon gelesen habe.


----------



## Michel62 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas
werde das mit dem Gerstenstroh mal ausprobieren . Wie viel sollte man da den nehmen und wie lange sollte das Gerstenstroh im Wasser bleiben. Denke ein normales  Zwiebelnetz ist da doch recht klein, könnte man dafür auch etwas anderes nehmen ( Kopfkissenbezug  oder ähnliches ).

Gruß Michael


----------



## lotharw (27. Mai 2014)

hallo SKIPPI,

Gerstenstroh besteht aus viel Kohlenstoff,mehr Kohlenstoff wie andere Pflanzen,und sollte/muß nicht mehr aus der Teich entfernt werden.
Das Gerstenstroh löst sich auf/zerfällt im laufe der Zeit.

hallo Michael,

für 10 000 Liter ein Bündel das mit 2 Händen noch fassen kann,das Gerstenstroh kann/soll sich im Wasser auflösen.
Überdossieren kann man es nicht.

hallo Willi,

kein Gerstenstroh,kein Bier.Such mal bei Tante Goggle.



Mfg
Lothar


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Alles klar! Danke für die Erklärung, Lothar!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Nur mal so.
Gerstenstroh gibts auch im Teichfachhandel, für alle, die kein Feld ums Eck haben.

Sucht mal nach Karsten Fadenalgenfilter (leider gehen die Links nicht mehr...). Der ist wirklich interessant. 
Bei mir gab es den Effekt, dass im Pflanzenfilter an den freien Stellen die Fadenalgen wucherten und im Teich war Keine (wenige).

Man kann Fadenalgen sozusagen auslagern und zum Filtern verwenden. 
Somit kann man die Fadenalgen auch hervorragend zum Filtern nutzen.  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## meerwasserblau (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo in die Runde, 
Messe doch mal deinen PH Wert sollte der um 8 oder höher liegen? Das mögen die Fadenalgen. Wenn dein KH 7 oder höher ist könntest du auch Batterie Säure einsetzen.  Ca. Einen viertel Liter in die Gießkanne dann die Gießkanne mit Wasser auffüllen die Brause auf die Kanne Pumpen aus und langsam am Rand verteilen nach 20 Minuten Pumpen wieder an und die Dinger sind weg. Ich weiß jetzt gibt es haue Säure in den Teich funktioniert aber. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2014)

meerwasserblau schrieb:


> *könntest du auch Batterie Säure einsetzen*.



Sicher, warum nicht, man könnte ja auch 
Salzsäure, Salpetersäure, Schwefelsäure , Blausäure, Glycolsäure usw. nehmen. 
Man kann ohne weiteres aus seinem Teich ein komplettes Chemielabor machen.
Besonders die Fische und Pflanzen mögen sowas


----------



## meerwasserblau (28. Mai 2014)

Also alle Pflanzen sind grün blühen auch die Seerose.  Der Ph wert senkt sich ganz nebenbei auch noch.  Auch den fischen alles koi geht es gut und der Teich Besitzer sitzt bei einem Bier am Teich anstatt dauernd die Algen zu Keschern. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich Meerwasserblau, Chemie dieser Art hat nichts im Teich zu suchen.

Ich bin ein NeuBitterfelder (schhöne Stadt geworden). Bitterfeld war zu DDR Zeiten die Chemiehochburg. Es gab hier eine Straße, die wurde Säurekreuzung genannt, weil so viel Säure in der Luft war, das es die Kleidung verätzt hat. Sicher haben die Bitterfelder das überlebt aber ob Sie glücklich dabei waren wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Geh in den Teichfachhandel und kauf Mittel, die wenigstens irgendwie für einen Teich geeignet sind.

Grundsätzlich bin ich, wie viele andere hier im Forum gegen irgendwelche Mittelchen im Teich, weil man sie nicht braucht. Man kommt zu der Auffaussung, wenn man einen klaren Teich hat und dies nur durch das herstellen des natürlichen Gleichgewichts.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tinky (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gerne Fadenalgen!
Man kann sie doch prima aus dem Teich entfernen und mit Ihnen Nährstoffe...besser als die Schwebealgen, die man erst nach UVC-Einsatz zum Verklumpen bekommt um sie dann aufwändig durch Pumpe und Filter aus dem Teich holen zu können...
Leider bilden sich bei mir keine Fadenalgen - hat jemand einen Tipp wie man die "züchten" kann oder muss ich mir irgendwo erstmal welche wegholen ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Tinky,

bei mir hat sich eigentlich alleine gedreht von Schwebealgen zu Fadenalgen. Mit Zunahmender Wasserqualität, so meine Meinung. 


Hier mal dder Link zum Fadenalgenfilter

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/algenfilter.17609/page-2
Leider gehen Karsten Links nicht mehr, was sehr schade ist.

Wie schon mal gesagt, ich hatte einen ungewollten aber effektiven Fadenalgenfilter. Fadenalgen sind ja wie ein Filtermedium. Es bleibt erstmal viel Grobshmutz drin Hängen. 
Zum Zweiten holen Sie die ungewollten Nahrstoffe sehr Effektiv raus (Aus meine Sicht evtl. sogar besser wie Pflanze). 

Man Braucht die AlgenFiltermatten nich reinigen, weil Sie allerbester Kompost sind. 
Man braucht auch keine neuen kaufen, weil Sie Nachwachsen...

Also ein Fadenalgenfilter ist schon eine recht sinnvolle Geschichte.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## maarkus (28. Mai 2014)

Gerstenstrohpellets 9l (3x 3Liter), ca. 4,8kg, incl. 3 Filternetzen (EUR 3,99/Liter), natürlicher Algenvernichter von pemmiproducts http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CMQUM58/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_gsLHtb0EMSM5E

Taugt das was für ca. 30 000l ?


----------



## Thoma (29. Mai 2014)

Jepp, die kannst auch nehmen.
Allerdings ist der Preis heiß, wenn man bedenkt, das Gerstenstroh (natürlich nur wenns auch angebaut wurde)
umsonst am Feld rumliegt....


----------



## maarkus (29. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber es wollte mir keiner garantieren, dass es reines Gerstenstroh ist, da auch andere Ähren darin waren. Dann geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------

